# Light tackle Bulls!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

We catch bull reds all year round in good numbers. However the switch flips in August from good to unbelievable! Usually September is the peak running into October. I'm not sure if we've hit the peak yet but I'm not sure how much better it can get!! Currently we are catching 25-50+ a day! These fish are 35" on the small side up to 50" for a real trophy! All done on light tackle! We are looking for the pogies stacked up on open flats. Either look for slicks or Pelicans diving and you'll find the fish. We are simply drifting through and throwing popping corks with a matrix morning glory jig 2' below the cork. Popping the cork fairly aggressively is key.....until they start coming up and busting the corks, then we throw top water! This can be the most exciting light tackle fishing in the WORLD! Don't miss out! The attached pics are just this weekend and only a sample. We easily caught 4x more.....you just can't take a pic of every one you catch!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Family fun*

This family had a great trip!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*More*

Family fun


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Fun*

Times


----------

